# MySQL cli displays the password



## Jaax (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a problem with my new installation of MySQL client. When I entered the password, the password was displayed.


```
$ mysql -p
Enter password: password
```

What can I do to hide it?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2011)

None of the versions (5.0.x, 5.1.x and 5.5.x) I've used show this behavior.


----------



## Jaax (Mar 28, 2011)

On my laptop, the password is hidden.

But on this server...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you connect to the server? Perhaps it's your client that does the echo'ing?


----------



## Jaax (Mar 28, 2011)

The problem appears within a jail. If I install the package MySQL client on the physical host, the password is hidden. I rebuild the world without the file /etc/src.conf, but in my jail the problem always exists.

Thanks a lot and excuse me for my English.


----------



## Jaax (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello,

On my desktop which is on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2, when I created a jail and installed MySQL client, the password didn't display.

After this test, I upgraded my desktop to FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE. And if I create a new jail and install MySQL client, the password displayed.

But, in the two cases, on the host the password didn't display.

Thanks.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 3, 2011)

I had a host running *openldap* within a jail, and ldap client utilities like *ldapsearch*, *ldapmodify*, etc behaved the same way. It stopped after some update. 

Other ldap clients on the same host running  in different jails didn't behave that way. All this seemed quite crazy, so I never looked into it any deeper.


----------



## anomie (Apr 4, 2011)

@Jaax: do you mean the password characters were echoed out as you typed them? Or do you mean the password appears in a process table - e.g. ps(1) - listing?


----------



## cgigeek (May 3, 2011)

On 8.2-RELEASE-p1 host and jail, it doesn't display the password.


----------



## VK (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have the same problem: Mysql 5.5 client on 8.2 jail echoes back password in password prompt:


```
[root@xxx /]$ mysql -p
Enter password: this should not be visible
```
This happens both via console and SSH.

The /usr/bin/passwd program doesn't exhibit this behaviour. I wonder if this is mysql-related of FreeBSD-related?


----------



## horstL (May 2, 2012)

*Same Problem: MySQL cli displays the password*

*H*i all,

*I* have the same problem on 8.2-RELEASE-p6 and MySQL 5.5 inside a jail. *O*n 7.2-RELEASE and mysql-server-5.1.51_1 inside a jail *I* don't have these problems. *I* also haven't seen any configuration parameters.

*W*hat to do?

br horst


----------

